# Bunny Magic: The Simon and Olive Show



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the happy-ending bonding story of two bunnies, Simon and Olive:







Olive is my six month old Holland Lop, who reigned free and easy for four months before I decided to bond her with Simon, a we-don't-know-for-sure-how-old-but-let's-say four month old New Zealand White Rabbit, who sadly for him, but luckily for us, landed in a local shelter.

It was not love at first sight. Oh, no. It definitely was not. Yet, I thought it was workable. At the shelter, there was a little chasing going on, a little thumping, a little pellet-marking, but nothing untoward occurred. Eager to have my very own Big White Bunny that I'd heard oh-so-good-things about, I took this as a sign of peace, and figured a truce was better than a fight.

Boy, was I in for a rude awakening.

It was even _less_ lovey-dovey when we arrived back home. Two weeks ago I came home with two very disgruntled bunnies (apparently riding in a cat carrier squished against a another furry combat buddy does less than you'd think for bonding bunnies--at least these two). I then promptly made the unwise mistake of plopping Simon in Olive's X pen and thinking the Queen Bee would be happy with this arrangement.

She was not.

And she showed her displeasure with an unlady-like display of mounting the poor newcomer. If his shelter stay had been in any way jail-like, I shudder to think what he must of thought of _that_ kind of household initiation. 

Then the fur flew, and I found out bunnies really do growl when they're angry and huffy. Like, my dog (if I had one) should be this scary when he growls.

So I had to strategize. The meet-and-greet-in-a-tub thing you read about... nope. Not gonna work. If the bunnies hated each other on the linoleum of my kitchen floor, they _definitely_ loathed each other, on principle, skittering around on the porcelain slickness of my tub. It was there that they learned The Power Of the Water Sprayer Bottle Set to Stun... I mean stream. 

This was exhausting my creativity, but not to be outdone by two determined-to-hate-each-other buns, I circled the wagons and figured out a third approach.

Out came the laundry basket, in went the bunnies, and down to the laundry room for bonding sessions we went.

For a few days, it was rough going. I gnashed my teeth. I wailed (a lot). I learned that Simon is a very vocal bunny with a wide repertoire of squeaks, honks, oinks and growlies. It was charming, but it was also unnerving to watch my plans for bunny bliss so terribly, terribly _wrong_.

In short, I freaked out. I had bonded bunnies before, you see. I thought I Knew What I Was Doing, bringing home a sweet, innocent, charming boy to my (who knew how!) now feisty, territorial bunny girl. I thought they would be BFF's, forever! 

Rabbit 101: It may be your time invested, but everything's on _their_ schedule. 

This goes for pets, snuggles (I wish!) and that ever elusive thing called a happily bonded pair.

I despaired as I watched two my cute fluffballs lunge at each other with the ferocity of wild, untamed beasts. What on earth had I done, I wondered? 

But in the end, true bunny love won out after only a week. Olive got less defensive, Simon got a clue, and I had the Power of the Banana as my secret weapon. After they stopped lunging to kill long enough to "sniff to look," I dabbed Simon's forehead with banana. Olive, being the greedy little sweets-hog she is, licked it off. Simon, thinking he was being groomed, melted into a big puddle of white bunny fur, discernible from a throw rug only by his gorgeous shell pink antennae ears and slowly blinking ruby eyes. I knew then, there'd be success.

Not right away, of course. Olive played coy for a few more days, and Simon contented himself with happy, awkward binkies in her presence. Little did I know they would soon be cavorting around my living room, binkying simultaneously for the sheer joy of it, and settling down for long afternoon naps thusly:






I call it "Bunloaf X2".

It's been major bunny-love around here ever since Olive decided to tolerate Simon's presence, and then grew to like him, as evidenced by:






"Back off! He's mine! I wubbb him lots!!"

Yeah... Olive had to work hard for a few days not to show how much she truly likes him, but trust me, the grooming party works but one way in this household. Rarely do I see Simon groom her. (Not to be outdone, when it comes to food, Olive is the pushiest, bossiest bunny around. But gentle Simon does not come unglued by this, nor give quarrel, so all is well in Bunland, one would think).

Simon also littertrained within that week, and is even neater in his litterbox habits than Olive (who likes to hop out of the litterpan and leave nature's little coco puff calling cards as she exits. It's only one or two every time, but it's a bunny habit that _drives me insane_. I shall certifiably be The Crazy Bunny Lady in no time). 

Heartened by my success (well, really, the buns success) I decided to leave my largely non-chewy, non destructive pair out of their X pen for the night and was pleasantly rewarded with a house that is only messy because I am an inveterate slob, not because the rabbits decided to go all commando-bun destructo and wage warfare on my furniture and/or carpet while I slumbered. (Shhh! Don't tell them they're rabbits designed to chew and dig absolutely every single one of my cherished possessions and not-so-valuable valuables). 

Stay tuned, more to come...


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they're now bonded. The banana on forehead sounds like a good idea.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

LakeCondo: thank you! I'm thrilled to bits and pieces that they're bonded. Bunnies just seem... better, I think, when they're bonded! It's pure joy to watch them together (especially after all that hard work--LOL).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 12, 2011)

Coolzio! I've got a rescue bunny too! But she's a little mini lop! She's 4 years old!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

jJ: Thanks! Rescue bunnies are the best! (Shhh, don't tell Olive I said that--I purchased her from a breeder, actually, but I knew I wanted my next one to be a rescue bun).


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 12, 2011)

Glad to see they have found TRUE LOVE. They make a lovely couple.

I look forward to many more pictures and stories of the two "Love Bunnies".

Susan


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

Susan: I'm thrilled that they bonded so "easily" (although it did not feel "easy" in the beginning and I truly thought they'd have months of bonding before they could be trusted together. Now I have the cutest pair of cuddle bunnies--I couldn't be happier, and I'd like to think they're happy, too!)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

So, I have a confession to make. I am a rubbish photographer, and my bunnies are housed either in an X pen or free range in the living room/hallway. With the drab beige carpet that does _nobody_ any photogenic favors. 

I have Photoshop somewhere, but I'm petrified to use it, because I've heard it's so difficult to use you practically need to take a class on it. And I know nothing about a camera other than how to point it at my bunnies and press the button (that I'm sure has a technical name I'm just too doggone ignorant to know the nomenclature of). Any way, "SNAP! Magical photo!" is all's I know about digital cameras and photography.

And my bunnies are either a) eating b) resting c) grooming themselves or d) running Bunny 500s and binkying (oh, and I suppose Olive has a cute "Sneaky Pete" routine where she hops around the X pen like she's a stealth huntress, of what, I can only imagine, as the X pen is in the boring 1960's looking kitchen--but I digress). Any way, my point is, every time they're doing something oh-so-adorable, by the time I've grabbed my camera to take a picture, they've gone on to something with a high probability of being much less adorable, like taking a whizz (but at least it's in the litterpan). 

Still, my paltry readership probably demands photographs (who has time to read these ramblings any ways?)

So, I submit for your delectation:

More pictures of the happy couple!







Simon's ruby red eyes come off as a garish, devil glow (he's really not Satan's minion, I swear it) and I am too unskilled to do anything about it, so just imagine pretty dark pink eyes in place of the Robo-bunny eyes, K? Thanks! 

And one of them sharing dinner? lunch? bunny snacks? Whatever. They were enjoying it.






And here's one of Simon getting. verrryyy. verrrryyyy... sleeeeeepppyyyy.....





And, he's out! DEAD BUNNY FLOP! (With a petulant looking Olive beside him.)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

WHICH BUNNY IS MASQUERADING AS A PANCAKE?






I'M READY FOR MY CLOSE-UP, MR. DEMILLE:






SO. VERY. VERY. FLAT. (But cute!)


----------



## Serenity73 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a cute couple.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

So... oh dear. Simon has a nick of some sort on the back of his ear. I think Olive may have overgroomed him and nipped him, perhaps? There's a scant amount of serosanguinous drainage from the ear, but nothing horrific. Still, I worry about infection--I've read the horror stories about how sensitive rabbits can be, and it would be horrible if he got an a-b-c-e-s-s. 

I don't think this was intentional/malicious, as I've been in the living room with them all day and haven't heard any commotion whatsoever; I'd know if they were fighting and being aggressive. 

I got a bit frantic about the whole thing, though. Significant Other was talking about something else, and I was frantically gesturing to Simon, thinking to myself, _"The bunny, the bunny! Stop your yapping and look at my poor baby bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_" On inspection of the bunny's ear, he (SO) didn't seem that phased. Come to think of it, Simon doesn't seem phased, either. So, maybe I shouldn't be phased?

Naw. 

This is my baby bunny we're talking about. (Ok, ok, _one_ of my baby bunnies--although I consider Olive a proper grown up Holland lop at six months of age. She may not be much older than Simon, but she's definitely got the most seniority, and boy, does she know it. Or thinks she knows it, any ways).

Ok, so maybe this is not a GI crisis or anything 'serious', but who knows? I mean, _what if his ear falls off in the night_? 

Ok. So maybe that's not gonna happen. And probably everything's gonna be _just fine_.

But still. The worry. It kills me! I've only had him for two weeks, and I've been reading all of these Very Bad Things that sometimes happen to bunnies, and I would hate to have my bunny go through some of the scenarios others on this forum have gone through. 

It's almost three o'clock in the afternoon. Is it too early for a glass of wine yet? Just need to know this is gonna be alright...


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

*Serenity73 wrote: *


> What a cute couple.



Why, thank you, Serenity73! They think so as well . (Or at least, I'm guessing by their bunnitude that they do!)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2011)

:inlove: Love the DBF


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> :inlove: Love the DBF


!

Simon's so goofy. He does this thing where he rolls over on his side, only he kinda keeps going and once I think he rolled all the way over in a kind of side ways somersault. Wish I had my videocamera on me for those moments.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

Bunny booty:






(I told you I ain't no photographer, and I wasn't kidding!)

More Olive aka Pancake posing:






Boy howdy, she's one "fluffy" pancake now that I look at her properly. 

And a final shot... this was supposed to be an action shot of Simon. Well, like I said, my photographic prowess leaves a lot to be desired. Still, look at the cute bunny, ma!






You can even see Olive's head in this one (whoops, thought I cropped it out. Bad, bad editing on top of lousy photography skills. Sigh. One day I'll have gorgeous pictures. Or not).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey again! I'm your first bloggy friend! :clapping: Pembrooke would like to speak!
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Hey again! I'm your first bloggy friend! :clapping: Pembrooke would like to speak!
> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,


Cool! And what does Pembrooke have to say? :wink


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! she typed vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv, all by herself. then threw herself ino a tizzy. she doesn't really like me but this is her 2nd day with me and shes doing pretty well


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

What a talented bunny! It's like rabbit poetry, or something. Postmodern rabbit poetry!
Excellent. Good luck with your bunny. Do you have a picture of her? 


*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> LOL! she typed vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv, all by herself. then threw herself ino a tizzy. she doesn't really like me but this is her 2nd day with me and shes doing pretty well


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 12, 2011)

Love the pictures. Your photography skills are quite good. I have this fancy camera that i bought last Xmas. OMG I haven't a clue how to use 90% of the settings. 

I know what your saying about the red eye. My Bridge bunny Buttecup also had lovely red eyes but many of his pictures he looked like he had Satan Eyes.

Do you have Polysporun just the regular one not the pain one) i'd put a bit on the ear if that eas me. Or Bag Balm if you have that.

Susan
:weee:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

Susan: Don't have any neosporin but I'll probably go to the store and get some... although frankly, I think I was upset for no reason; I can't see the mark any more and his ear looks ok--no tears, rips or punctures. 

I'm so glad you like the pictures. Mine has a bunch of settings on it (it's on the older side) but I find plain old "Auto" mode works for me. Like I said, I just point and click. The shutter speed is a little on the slow side and I often don't get the shot I want, though, especially with quick moving, lithe bunnies.
*
SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Love the pictures. Your photography skills are quite good. I have this fancy camera that i bought last Xmas. OMG I haven't a clue how to use 90% of the settings.
> 
> I know what your saying about the red eye. My Bridge bunny Buttecup also had lovely red eyes but many of his pictures he looked like he had Satan Eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

Bunny chillaxin', solo-style:







Love those feet!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 12, 2011)

*piperknitsRN wrote: *


> What a talented bunny! It's like rabbit poetry, or something. Postmodern rabbit poetry!
> Excellent. Good luck with your bunny. Do you have a picture of her?
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah i do but my computers acting screwy so I'm waiting til like tomorrow tonight monday or tuesday. Plus Pembrooke doesn't feel like sharing her beauty with the world!

I think I'll start a rabbit poetry book 

[align=center]A Bunny Slave's Rules[/align]
[align=center]By Pembrooke[/align]
[align=center]vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,[/align]
[align=center]which loosely translates to food,cuddles.me-time and leave me alone you bunny carzed freak.[/align]
[align=left]Soon to come..... A Bunny Slave's Job: By Pembrooke[/align]


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! This is absolutely hilarious! So true!
*
JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> *piperknitsRN wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What a talented bunny! It's like rabbit poetry, or something. Postmodern rabbit poetry!
> ...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 12, 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! You sure you don't want to bring them to Canada so I can bunnysit them? I'll bring them back. (Maybe. )

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute! You sure you don't want to bring them to Canada so I can bunnysit them? I'll bring them back. (Maybe. )
> 
> Rue



Awwwww..... thanks, but I think they're keepers... although I might trade ya for cutie-pie Gus. Just kidding!:biggrin2:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Pembrooke demands more pictures of that handsome Simon. Not that I want more pictures or anything:lookaround

Pembrooke will be appearing in her debut today. I hope!

Fierce and Love

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

The Great and All Powerful Simon will comply... when his Small and Not-so-Powerful Human complies with his wishes ;-). 
*
JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Pembrooke demands more pictures of that handsome Simon. Not that I want more pictures or anything:lookaround
> 
> Pembrooke will be appearing in her debut today. I hope!
> 
> ...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you think it'd be a good idea to throw a national rabbits online forum join day? Where everyone logs on on a certain day so we can beat the record of 278 people on at one time?

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Do you think it'd be a good idea to throw a national rabbits online forum join day? Where everyone logs on on a certain day so we can beat the record of 278 people on at one time?
> 
> Jj



You could float the idea on the forum and see if it takes!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

QUICK join now. It's in general chat! Join now piperknitsRN
or else:zoro:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> QUICK join now. It's in general chat! Join now piperknitsRN
> or else:zoro:



Ok, ok!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

At the request of one of our loyal readers, here are some (admittedly kinda lousy) pictures of Mr. Simon, White Bunny Extraordinaire. 

Ready...







Set...






GO!





Oh Wait... first I have to take a drink at the local watering hole...






And then I think... an appetizer of hay. But will she let me in the hay bar?







Success! NOM NOM NOM. 






The day in a life of an urban rabbit is tiring indeed. Time for a good bunny flop:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Pembrooke is touched that you called her a loyal reader. She just thinks that that Simon is HAWT! Mind you she is a couple of years older then him. Love knows no boundaries right? Simon would definetely love winter's here in FUNNOSNOW B,C. Mainly because shhh i live in Victoria.
Btw I request a picture of you piperknitsRN


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Pembrooke is touched that you called her a loyal reader. She just thinks that that Simon is HAWT! Mind you she is a couple of years older then him. Love knows no boundaries right? Simon would definetely love winter's here in FUNNOSNOW B,C. Mainly because shhh i live in Victoria.
> Btw I request a picture of you piperknitsRN


Oh gawd... no pictures of me... :biggrin2:

Well, maybe some day... I'm sure I have pics somewhere, but... hey, I haven't even seen Pembrooke yet. Are you gonna start a blog for her?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Ya definetley! I just need a new battery for my camera! 
GRR!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Ya definetley! I just need a new battery for my camera!
> GRR!



Very cool! I can't wait to see pictures of the Beauty Queen! :biggrin:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Iggy Pom Pom! I took some awesome pictures! Now to find me on my computer. Poor Pembrooke her beauty hidden from the world.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had this staring at me for the last five minutes:






I can't imagine what she's thinking (or plotting, more like).

These are a few of Olive's "baby" pictures, at around 10-11 weeks old, when I first got her:







And sitting pretty:






And finally, classic baby bunny loaf:






Olive was a sweet baby bunny--a bit scared when I got her, but that faded, and she's rather confident and cheeky now. She's extremely well behaved as far as being let out free range and has none of the bad habits of her predecessor, Flip-Flop, a dark-eyed, white with grey frosting Holland lop who was also cute as a bug, but whose mission in life was home redecoration, bunny style. Let's just say square baseboard corners weren't her thing, and she spent a lot of time nibbling on various parts of Chateau De Human. 

Flip- flop also bossed around my heart dog, Piper, a Westie who died several years ago and whose presence I miss still to this day. Now _that_ was a hoot to watch. I named her "Flip-flop" because she did a mean DBF. Like, eyes closed, completely passed out, front paws crossed DBF. I have pictures of it on an old web-based blog somewhere... It took quite a bit to wake her up from a DBF, too. In contrast, I rarely see Miss Olive DBF, and she rouses from it before I can take a picture.

As much as I enjoyed her winsome personality, I have to say it's less of a headache having two bunnies who enjoy each other's company and aren't constantly "helping" with the home decorating.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3DWwfmT3W8c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Quick video of Simon!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

Couch bunneh:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3DWwfmT3W8c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Showcasing my video making skillz (which are dodgy at best).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

Too cute! Pembrooke's blog will be up soon!
YAY!:yahoo:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 13, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Too cute! Pembrooke's blog will be up soon!
> YAY!:yahoo:


Let us know when you get the blog up and running!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 13, 2011)

The Blog's up and running!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 15, 2011)

I am not feeling myself today; very tired, worn out feeling. Almost like I'm getting s-i-c-k. 

The bunnies, however, are spry and lively as ever. Simon has taken to binkying around the living room like the cutie-patoutie that he totally is, simultaneously awkward and graceful... it's amazing to watch him sprint and leap and twist in the air for the pure joy of it.

In their calmer, more sedate moments, we have:






"I love you, dear." 

"I know."

And:





"What's that you say? Dinner? Why, I quite agree!"






NOM NOM NOM.

A bit later:

"I'm outta here! Later!" 






Like everyone on these boards, I'm sure, my bunnies give me hours of fun just watching them interact and cavort about. They have been sooooo good that I leave them free range while I am home, and sometimes when I'm gone. It's such a shame to leave such free spirits in a cage (though I understand completely why people choose X pens and other arrangements; I use the X pen myself when I am away or sleeping).

My bunnies of course, have different personalities. Simon is probably the shy one (he wouldn't come out from under the couch to greet the holiday sitter I chose yesterday) and just a tad skittish still. That's ok. He's sweet and charming and completely modest about his talents to charm grown adults. He's also my talker, and I delight in a bunny who's vocal--I'm always trying to figure out what my dear boy is saying with his oinks and little squeaks when he stretches and yawns. He's also the most apt to start a game of random chase with Olive. They don't exactly chase each other--they just sprint around helter skelter in that charming way bunnies have.

And Olive is my little cheeky money. Opinionated in a cheerful way, she's not overly shy, and other than her first ten weeks of life, has always been a house bunny, so she is used to the comings and goings of a household (Simon likes to retire under my couch and nap--she's usually a lot more on the go). She's also my foodie, and I have to watch it, because she could tend to put on a fair bit of weight if I let her.

No matter. Both bunnies are really the apples of my eye. Hope to one day get some prettier pictures on this blog. It's beginning to look like they live in a Soviet era gulag as opposed to a house, with all that drab no-color carpet in the pics.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 15, 2011)

Great blog, you write so well, I get a good chuckle on some of the things you write.

Your babies are so darn cute too.

Ok i'm going to be nosey here. Are you a nurse who likes to knit?

Susan:?


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much , Susan! Yes, I am a nurse who likes to knit. LOVES to knit, actually, but I haven't had time lately to really get into it. I went back to school for my doctorate and that consumes most of my knitting time--doesn't seem quite fair, but there you have it. (Piper is the name of my heart dog, a Westie who died a few years back and who I miss with all my being still). Appreciate your comments; thanks for reading!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's Olive's forty seconds of fame, doing what she does best... eat! 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/5C33DAuL-bU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 16, 2011)

Last night I came home and felt very, very punky, so I had some tea and toast, took some medicine, and crawled into bed early, without putting "the kids" in their X pen. I figured I'd nap a bit, then get up and put them away safely for the night. After all, they'd been such good little angels, free range and everything for unsupervised periods of time.

This proved a minor gaffe on my part, as I was awakened to some really irritating scuffling noises about my head. 

Turns out, it was a rabbit (Olive to be exact) racing around my bedroom, doing her darnedest to wake the living dead (me). She did everything from run behind the bed and the wall (where electrical cords with protector wire protector made a very annoying rattling noise indeed). When I finally managed to extract her from behind the bed, she took a chunk out of the wicker nightstand for good measure, dug on a pile of clothing left carelessly on the ground, and chomped on my computer wire--which survived her purge only because I was quick thinking enough to shoo her away from it before she dealt the death knell. 

It now bears Olive's signature front teeth marks as a testimony to her attempt to Destroy and Conquer Ye Evil Computer Cord, Version The Second (the predecessor received far more traumatic damage and had to be retired as it was deemed a fire risk after she was through with it.) As I have a lap top that's portable, it's the one wire cord that I simply "watch," and usually the rabbits aren't allowed in my bedroom, but both broke through to the inner sanctum last night, and let me tell you, it was sheer bunny pandemonium. I had no idea my sedate Olive had in her her still. Perhaps she was taking my illness personally, and telling her human slave in no uncertain terms that time off was absolutely unacceptable to her lapine work ethic. Not when there's wicker woven furniture to be gnawed on and power cords to be deftly spliced. 

Poor Simon, who had wandered in (and whom I saw first, and summarily managed to mistakeningly label the culprit in my sleep hazed funk) shot out of the bedroom like the sensible creature he is, but Olive kept coming back for more hijinks (read: to bug the ever living daylights out of me.)

If I didn't know any better, I'd say she was taking advantage of mommy being sleepy, ill-feeling and napping. It was like she was on bunny crack--I haven't seen her this energetically naughty since she was a wee bun-bun, if I've _ever_ seen her so cheeky.

O rabbits. You are a Pain in Thine Hindquarters at times, but I love you so, still.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol. I know what you mean. EEK! Pembrooke binkied!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 16, 2011)

This post I shall entitle "Bad Bunnehs... And the People Who Love Them."

So last night I had Little Shop o' Bunny Horrors going on in my house. Olive (who we've affectionately nicknamed "The Honey Badger"--they are not nice creatures) repeatedly tried to access the space between my headboard and the wall, even after I, in all my sleepy glory, blocked it off. If that weren't enough, this morning, she decided if she couldn't get _through_, she'd get _on_ the bed stand to get where she wanted to go. Honestly, I should be so smart and determined.

So she's not happy, and I'm not happy. Did she ruin anything? No. It's just that her behavior is exasperatingly endearing. It ticks you off, but you can't help but laugh, right? 

I am still feeling punky this morning and decided to take the day off. I'm still working on stuff, but in a noodling-about-this-can-wait-til-later way that's effectively not getting much done. 

Much more fun to blog about the bunnies, who seem to have lives more conducive to joy than the average human being. :wink


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 16, 2011)

I suppose you could think charitably that Olive was worried about your health, so decided to entertain you. LOL:bunnynurse:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 16, 2011)

Ha ha! That's hilarious! Concerned for her mom--yah, I'll bet. Because Olive's always about empathy for others.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 16, 2011)

Lol(ipop)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 19, 2011)

I wish I had a bit more to write about the bunnies (and less writing to do for grad school) but the Dynamic Duo are getting into some mildly amusing hijinx all the same. Their most active time seems to be at what _would_ have been dusk several months ago--i.e. in the middle of summer--but now happens to be night time (about eight or nine thirty at night). Simon tears around the living room like his paws are on fire, surely for the pure bunny joy of it, and Olive had a speedway going on last night, ripping up and down the carpet like a crazy bunny.

Olive. What can I say about my Miss Mischief? Lately, her idea of fun is to sneak into my room (when human slaves forget to close the door, the bunnies will indeed play) and hop up on the wicker night stands. Of course, she hops off when I come into the room, meaning to chastise her, but usually ended up laughing. She thinks she's _so very clever_ when she does this, and yes, it is a battle of wills, but one I'm not too worried about winning, as the entire point of the exercise seems to be to scout around for any goodies that might have been left there, or else trying to figure out how she getting to Forbidden Zone The Second, aka between the wall and the bed headboard (Forbidden Zone The First being the computer room, and I _love_ watching them scheme their way into _that_ particular territory. You can almost hear the "conversation" they're having as the stealth approach the room in an oh-so-nonchalant way that fools nobody). 

Olive's also taken to artistically marking her territory _around_ her litterbox with a stray couple--or more--of poo pellets just about every time she jumps out of it, which is on my short list of Very Annoying Bunny Habits (the fact that I live in what appears to be a Hay Factory masquerading as an apartment is another matter entirely). If I didn't know better, I'd say she was leaving her poos to spite me, because I have a litany of cranky things to say when I see this happen, while she blithely foot flicks away, supremely unconcerned. Personally, she must think I'm thwarting her creative efforts, and probably thinks she has a very dense human to train. I mean, how hard can it be to appreciate and leave alone those artistic configurations of stray poop, after all? 

My laptop (as opposed to the command center with all the internet cords in the office) is generally housed in the living room, where the bunnies spend most of their day, alternately lolling around, munching on hay, and sprinting around as if their life depended on it, just for the heck of it. I really only have to put them in the X pen when I go to sleep or else leave the house for extended periods of time, but they really don't seem to mind. 

The newlyweds Simon and Olive seem to be quite chummy, though Simon's taken to retiring for most of the day under the couch. Olive sometimes follows suit, but in general, she's the food hog, nearly always grazing on hay.

And that is what is going on in Bunny World here on the Lapine Channel. Stay tuned for more hijinks!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 19, 2011)

And now, what readers really want.... pictures!

Here's one of Miss Olive as a cheeky young thang of 12 weeks. I call it "Floor surfing":






And a cute shot of Simon and Olive nose-to-nose:






And last, but not least, a very short video of Olive grooming Simon, creatively entitled, "Olive Grooms Simon."


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 19, 2011)

Aw. Very Cute


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 20, 2011)

So, the one good thing about being a grad student (again) is that I spend a lot of time at home, toiling away on some painful Power Pointless presentation, or a paper. Like this weekend, for example.

What's good about that?

The bunny-watching, of course! It's super-duper optimal, as they have free run of the living room during the day, and I'm here, sitting on my butt yet still slaving away in front of a computer screen... Yup. Me. For eight hours a day. Sitting on a puritanical wooden chair that screams "You need an ergonomics consult, STAT!", no less. 

The bunnies have figured out that when I go into the kitchen, miraculous goodies appear from the heavens, as if by magic. Today's Adventures In Good Nomming included baby carrots and apple twigs. Normally, Olive could give a rat's ... but since Simon came along, what's hers is hers and what's his is hers, silly bun bun.

We had stereo nomming going on:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_xxGARNUvH4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I'm done with fiddling around with my Power Pointless presentation _and_ my lame paper; I'm not happy with either of them, particularly, but at least the bunnies got some well-deserved munchies whenever I needed a break. :wink


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

So... I'm awake! At four thirty in the<< bad word>> morning for the second morning in a row. It's (obviously) still dark out. It's dark and dreary out, as is fitting for this time of day (and year, for that matter). I can hear the rain pattering on the roof. It's probably cold out, to boot. Yesterday we woke up to a hard ground frost, but at least the sun was out for a little while. 

I took the liberty of washing out the litterpans this morning and providing the bun-buns with two fresh litterboxes full of awesome hay goodness, along with their morning pellets. I'm glad to see Simon eating more pellets. While I doubt he'll ever be as plump as his "lady friend," Olive--he's much too dainty of an eater--it's good to watch him fill out a little more. I think he was on the thin side when I got him three weeks ago (has it been that long?!) at the shelter. 

Every time I look at him, I wonder about his past. Who "took care" of him before he was dumped at a shelter, then transferred to another, closer-to-me shelter? How was he treated? He seems friendly enough, but he flinches when you go to pet him. It could be his eyesight (he's a pink eyed New Zealand, or so they tell me. I honestly have to wonder. He's about four months old, I've had him for three weeks, and to be honest, while it looks like he's grown some in that time span, he doesn't look like he's going to make it to 9 or 10 lbs. Which wouldn't be the end of the world, of course. And he could be just stealth growing, and I won't notice how big he really is until one day I go to pick him and trim his nails and find he's really grown up into a big rabbit.) 

I digress.

There is something very satisfying indeed about cleaning out the litterboxes and providing fresh ones. (I didn't say it was fun, note. I said it was _satisfying_. Two different things _entirely_.) I tried wood stove pellets in the second box, to see how it goes over. That's the box they pee the least in, so it can go without a change for a few more days than the primary box. I hope the aromatic smell isn't too much of a turn off for them, or else I turn out to own picky buns who can only do their bizzy on a certain kind of litter. It wouldn't be the first time it happened to some poor, unsuspecting person. (And by poor, I do mean that literally!) 

I've been known to spoil my pets to some degree, but it would be nice not to pay $16 for freakin' newspaper pellets (the going rate of a 40lb bag of the stuff in my town) just because my bunnies' tushies can't be bothered with any else. I actually like the pelleted newspaper, but it was getting pricey, and the WSP's were only around $5 at Home Depot, so I "splurged" and bought 4 bags of the stuff, hoping they'd use it. WSP are seasonal around here, but I located a feed store about forty minutes from here were I can get horse bedding of a similar sort for about the same price. So, we'll see. Simon jumped in that litter box, then jumped out without touching the hay. I don't know if that "means" something, or not. 

I was all set for doing a little more work on my current projects for school, but I'm t-i-r-e-d right now (I'm sure there's a correlation between the fatigue and getting up before dawn TWO FREAKING DAYS IN A ROW FOR SOME REASON I CAN'T ASCERTAIN) . And to be honest, school, which historically always has always engendered a certain sense of enormous accomplishment, pride, and learning, just. isn't. doing. it. for. me. this go around. I'm just not as engaged, and I'm questioning my decision to go back in the first place. Not the existential dilemma you want to be having in tough economic times (i.e., "Is going through all this pain and suffering really worth it? Do I really care?") It's kind of like a job you're paying out the wazoo to do, really, so if you're not 100% invested and gung-ho... it can't seem like... a bit of a drag, really. 

But that's not the point of the blog. 

The point of the blog is BUNNIES. My sweet, mischievous spoiled goofballs who bring me quite a lot of joy for such small creatures. (And more to the point, I'm always devoutly thankful at this time of year that I chose pets who live indoors and _don't need to be walked in the rain_, which is typically ever-present in the Pacific Northwest on any given, non-summer day--and more than a few summer days, too!) What is it about bunnies, any way? Sure, they're undeniably adorable, especially when they're up to their usual playful antics, but I sense a deeper connection with them on just about every level. 
I love just watching them eat hay, for goodness sakes. Just watching them chew hay stem after hay stem in that cute, determined way they have, brings me an enormous amount of peace--it's like bunny zen! It's the closest someone as neurotic as me gets to meditation, so I'll take it. I've been blessed with two fairly non-destructive bunnies (knock on wood, because God knows they can learn how to be so in a blink of an eye!). The type you can leave out for hours and hours... even leave the house, and not come back and have it looked as if the Tasmanian devil ripped through your house on the way to a Looney-Tunes Cartoon. 

Oh boy. This post got long on words and short on pictures. Oh well. Tis _my_ blog, after all.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol! You always provide me with a nice early morning wake-up!
Thank you piperknitsRN!
Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

You're very welcome! Thanks for reading (and commenting on) my blog!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey no problem... if you do the same on mine *ps like my new avatar?)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

Yup! Love doggies, too!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

btw your writing is incredible! It's a joy to read!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah, thanks Jjgoesbounce. I really appreciate that comment!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

you said that you were in school college or universuty?


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, I'm currently in a grad school program, which shall remain nameless ;-).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah. I'm in school too... but middle school... you're so much older then me! I think I'm the only young'in on this site


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

Another sickly grey, rainy day in the Pacific Northwest. In addition to completely ignoring my "work," I also had the chore of grocery shopping, so I picked up some cilantro and parsley for the bunnies. So it was cloudy, with a 100% chance of parsley for the bunn-os today.

See how they nom mightily on ye olde (ok, new) parsley; I just love the way their little lips wiggle-waggle:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/BBRUW5n8L0s&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

And just one more, because I can't resist. Watch Olive groom Simon (rather vigorously and thoroughly... oh mighty, mighty wee Olive)!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/dhlKL9DA280&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw! I love Olive and Simon! They're such a sweet couple!

And what is with bunnies and their hijinks? Even when they're at their naughtiest, you can't help but laugh.

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 21, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Aw! I love Olive and Simon! They're such a sweet couple!
> 
> And what is with bunnies and their hijinks? Even when they're at their naughtiest, you can't help but laugh.
> 
> Rue


Gus is the best, too!:hearts

I once had a very, very naughty rabbit, Flip-flop (also a Holland lop). She loved baseboards, or rather, chewing them. She had a proclivity for "re-wiring"--several AC adapters met their untimely fate by her teeth. She once chewed a hole through my box spring and then spent time running around on the framework. She would try to steal dog food from my Westie's dish. I once came home to a "refurbished" computer--she had jumped up on the desk and deftly taken off most of the keys on the keyboard (try explaining that one to the repair folks). But I loved her still. You just can't do otherwise! 

Olive and Simon are model bunnehs, however, and will never cop to _any _naughty behavior. :innocent 

Yup.

It must be that _other_ rabbit, Invisi-bun, who gets up to such hijinks. h34r2


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

Pembrooke speaking. " Pictures are desired. I am too much of a lady to come up with any hijinks. Perhaps it is because I sleep in a big old cage for most of the days. I'm sure it's that nasty Olive. Invis-bun indeed!"


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 22, 2011)

You can repair or replace stuff, but you can never replace a bunny. 

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 22, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> You can repair or replace stuff, but you can never replace a bunny.
> 
> Rue



So, so true! They are exasperating little stinkers at times (some more than others!) but surely a place in our heart grows all the more fonder for the little buggers, whatever it is they're scheming next....:rollseyes


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 22, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Pembrooke speaking. " Pictures are desired. I am too much of a lady to come up with any hijinks. Perhaps it is because I sleep in a big old cage for most of the days. I'm sure it's that nasty Olive. Invis-bun indeed!"


Miss Pembroke: Young lady, is it not past your bedtime yet? :wink Today was not a good picture day. It rained and rained and rained and the light was all grey and dull, not good at all for my Beauty Queen. Still, we got some good nommies from Mummy. It was green and oh so heavenly. She called it "parsley." We called it delicious!

Yours in Bunnitude,

Simon (and Olive, because she made me type her name, too).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha. I laugh at that. My dear bunny slave wishes to take over.
Didn't I request more pics? Pictures are the spice of life.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 22, 2011)

I've decided that bunnies are the perfect pet for the Pacific Northwest because you don't have to walk them in the chilly dampness that befalls the land for what seems like _forever_. This time of year is really hard on me; with the endless grey vat of "blah" weather, the cold, and the early-falling dark, I tend to want to hole up inside and sleep all day.

But since I got the bunnies, I bunny watch instead. And that is very, very entertaining.

My bunnies are wonderful. There's something very relaxing about watching them munch down endless supplies of hay (they seem to prefer the coarse first cut timothy hay; I bought them second cut this go around, and I'm wondering if they'll go for it as they don't seem to like the softer Orchard Grass I bought them-- picky buns.)

I'm also thinking about buying another camera. The shutter speed on this one is s-l-o-w, and by the time I've taken the picture, the rabbits are bothered enough by the flash that they stop posing in whatever cute pose they were in formerly and do something boring... and that's what I get a picture of: boring. Or bunneh butt(s). 

Plus, photography is frustrating my attempts to capture their personalities. In person, they're kind of a lovable odd couple. On camera... well, I'm no photographer, and I just can't capture their personalities properly. Olive's face, mostly brown, just becomes this dull blah blur, devoid of her usual devious charms, and Simon's pretty ruby eyes become flashing, glowing neon, giving him a vaguely sinister look. If we were on an episode of Project Runway, we would all fail in an epic way, which is sad, because my bunnies really do such silly, funny, exasperating things that I want to share them on the Internetz. But my camera does not comply. :X

And that leads me to the next discursive topic: Why Simon? The easy answer is: I wanted a companion for Olive. But the details are important, too, because adopting Simon was a very deliberate choice. 

With most rabbits, it's easy to sell yourself on the delicious cuteness, especially with the young ones. That's how I picked out my rabbits before, but it wasn't that way with Simon. He's the first rabbit I've ever adopted from a shelter, and the first one I chose because of character and temperament, and because I thought he'd make a good match for Olive (and luckily, I was right about that). 

Part of the reason I adopted Simon (other than that he seemed like a good match for Olive) is because he is a New Zealand White. He's a big white bunny with long, floppy shell-pink ears and jewel-like eyes aka a big white bunny with red eyes that most people pass over in favor of heart-stoppingly cute tri-color lops or smooth, sleek satins or plush velveteen rexes. 

In a lot of ways, he's "bunny basic," the type of garden variety rabbit that doesn't appeal to most people. Except for some reason, I felt a pull toward him. Not a fall-in-love-at-first-sight kind of pull, or even the pull of pity. It's just that he needed someone to care for him, and I could fill that need. In return, I'm learning a lot about the true nature of a rescued rabbit and his wonderful resilience. 

I love the way rabbits reveal themselves to you slowly, over a period of time. While a rare few might be puppy dog-like, most rabbits are reserved, and it's only over a period of weeks, months and years that you_ really_ get to know them. And you don't generally get to know them by cuddling them and being overbearing. (I do silly-talk with my rabbits though, and I'm sure they think I'm nuts).

I've had Olive for a little over four months; she came to me as a ten week old baby, and she's my cheeky little monkey with a mind of her own. But, different facets of her personality have come out over time, and I'm sure there will be more subtle changes as the months wear on. But Simon I've had less than a month, and he's still revealing his personality to me, bit by delicious bit. 

I can only imagine the upheaval he went through to get to my home. From some unknown, other place, to one shelter, then bounced up to my shelter when his time ran out, then stuck with another rabbit who first ignored him and then turned on him, and then fell in love with him; he's had a lot to adjust to in a very short period of time. But he seems to be coming out of his shell more as each day passes, mostly by playing the bunny version of "Simon says,":wink and copying everything Olive does (or "tells" him to do). He's learned when I go into the kitchen, there's a magical cold box from which tasty treats appear, and eagerly waits for me at the edge of the carpet between the kitchen and living room, sniffing in anticipation, whether I have something for him or not. He cautiously follows Miss Olive into the bedroom, looking slightly wary, as if he knows I'm a bit on the fence about whether or not to allow them in there. But mostly, he's happy to spend the day under the couch, and he loves to race around and binky in the mornings and evenings. 

His relationship with Olive has shifted dramatically from getting-to-know-you guerrilla bunny warfare to that of domestic bliss. I like to say he brings out the softer side of Olive. She mostly does the grooming, but I've seen him sneak in a few good head-licks, too. They flop and loaf together. They play a version of "chase" where each scatters at top speed to another area of the living room. It's sheer magic to watch two bonded bunnies--especially when they were so aggressive and territorial prior.

I think I have more of a connection with Olive because I've had her longer, but it didn't take long to get hooked on Simon, either. I feel that he's a very gentle soul, a little reserved still, but generally a kind bunny who deserves lots of love. 

They all do.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 22, 2011)

how. you're on ur 3rd page. i hate u. jk. (remember i'm 12 so like text tlk is my language)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 23, 2011)

In Which We Discuss Bunny Bliss

Now, I've watched my bunnies "bliss out" beside each other, but I've never been a recipient of the much-coveted bunny kisses.

Until today.

I was on the floor with my bunny Olive (Simon having retired to underneath the couch) and she started grooming my sweater, then nibbled delicately on my glasses, then whiskered my hair lightly, and finally gave me little bunny kisses on the forehead.

I had no idea she had it in her! 

What a bun!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 23, 2011)

you read me blog now!
OOH! CUTEEEEEEEEE PIE! I want to snorgle her!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 23, 2011)

(Blurry) Bunny (Road) Bump:







A little snuggle session:happybunny: :






Honeymooning :hearts


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 23, 2011)

AASAAAJ!
that waws me dieing of cuteieness


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 23, 2011)

Cuteness overload!

:thud:

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 23, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Cuteness overload!
> 
> :thud:
> 
> Rue


Aww.... thanks! :biggrin2: I think I need a better camera (or learn Photoshop) because of Simon's pink eyes and the eye-glare in general...


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't use Photoshop, I use PaintShopPro and PhotoStudio, which came with my Canon camera. The latter has a red eye removal tool which is really easy to use. Just point and click! But basically any kind of art or photo program will work for touching up photos.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 23, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> I don't use Photoshop, I use PaintShopPro and PhotoStudio, which came with my Canon camera. The latter has a red eye removal tool which is really easy to use. Just point and click! But basically any kind of art or photo program will work for touching up photos.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Rue


I have a Canon, too, but it's older (can't remember how old, actually) and needs upgrading. Thanks, Rue!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 24, 2011)

:bunny18 Thanksgiving Day Delight: :bunny18 






"Tell me your secrets..." :bunnieskiss




:bunnyhug: "Why hello there, mommy... Don't mind us...":bunnyheart






:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 24, 2011)

"Die Mr. Eraser, Die!!" In Which Mr. Eraser Meets His Untimely Demise At The Paws and Teeth of El Bunneros. 

This was me last night:

:bed:

Unfortunately, as a result of my lassitude, the bunnies didn't get shut away properly, as I usually do. 

This resulted in dire, dire consequences for Mr. Eraser, formerly of #2 Bookcase Place, Lower Level, in The Land of Living Room.

WARNING! GRAPHIC IMAGES OF DEFILED PENCIL ERASER FOLLOW!






Nobody's talking, but I suspect this heinous crime was the work of Ninja Bunny or Bunnies in residence. h34r2

My boyfriend _strongly_ suspects Miss Olive (who has the appetite of a honey badger, it's shockingly true) but no arrests have yet been made according to investigators. onder:

All's I can say is I hope the little buggers--aka bunnies--poo out the remains of poor Mr. Eraser without complication; I feel really dreadful about this--both for the untimely demise of Mr. Eraser, and the digestive tracts of my poor (but sooooooo not innocent) little bunnies.

No more party time for bunnies at night, is all I can say about this latest round of ruckus.

:trio <========== NO MORE FOR :happybunny: and:bunny19. Sorry, Charlies. Erasers are for paper, not bunny tummies.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh dear. They really did a number on Mr. Eraser, didn't they?

Eat your hay, bunnies, and poop out all the incriminating evidence! 

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 24, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Oh dear. They really did a number on Mr. Eraser, didn't they?
> 
> Eat your hay, bunnies, and poop out all the incriminating evidence!
> 
> Rue



Yes, they did. It wasn't a little love-nibble--it was all out warfare on poor Mr. Eraser. 

Olive is, naturally, eating (her top favorite activity). Simon doesn't usually eat much during the day, and usually sleeps under the couch, which he's doing now, so I wonder who ate the eraser--if they both did or just one of the Dynamic Duo. 

I should set up a webcam!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 25, 2011)

I really detest this time of year in the Pac Northwest. Even on a gorgeous, sun kissed day like today--after days' worth of pouring rain--it's dark out by four thirty, and by six o'clock, I feel like crawling into bed. I need_ light_, preferably sunlight, to exist happily... which is why I love the summers here. Long, long days filled with lovely light. But these winter days full of rain and dark just drive me cuckoo. :craziness

To add to today's frustration, I had to spend the entire day running around Seattle begging store clerks at various places to help me fix a weird glitch in Powerpoint that screwed up _my entire presentation_. The solution was so counter-intuitive that there simply wasn't anything intuitive about it, _period_. You had to add _Japanese language support_, then click this, then click that, then unclick this other box... Like, how on earth is adding Japanese language support an intuitive move _when your entire presentation is in English????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????_ :grumpy:

I tried everything, including invoking the names of several different gods (we won't say whether or not those names were invoked in vain, but let's just say the temper tantrum I threw at my computer wasn't a pretty sight.) ssd:

I would have never figured it out on my own, but thanks to the brilliant folks at the Microsoft store, I had an answer, even if it meant doing the whole presentation over, using this very laborious, "click, click, unclick, click" process_ for each and every single freakin' slide._ I just about wanted to throw my computer (a Mac) across the room by the time I was done, especially since it now looks like I'm gonna have to retire my iPhone of three and a half years (it's ancient in the world of gadgets) because it no longer charges properly, nor does it synch with my computer's iTunes, as the memory has long since reached capacity on the thing. 

Also, I'm not sure if the weird message I get when I try to charge my phone is because _the bunnies apparently not only attacked Mr. Eraser, they went in for a double assassination and did a bunny mafia hit on my nearly brand new USB power charger for my phone._ Yup, on closer inspection, the thing has all the little toofy-toof-marks of a wabbit or wabbits unknown (well, known, but shall remain nameless). Cleverly, they didn't sever the thing in two, which would have given me an instant clue as to what the problem was, but it certainly was nibbled on at some point. God Bless America, that's annoying! :X

However, this is really my fault (bad bunny proofing means you have only yourself to blame when your stuff gets demolished by those attack bunny fangs...), so there's only so much griping I can do. 

Besides, the bunnies seem no worse for the wear from their unforeseen attack on poor Mr. Eraser, so I suppose I should just shut up and be thankful no one succumbed to bowel obstructions.

Eh, the life of a bunny mom. It gets, uh... _interesting_, at times, doesn't it? :wink


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 26, 2011)

Nippity-Do-Dah.

So... I wanted to clip Simon's nails today. For some reason, the front paws grow faster than the back paws, and he's in need of a trim. I put him on my lap and got a "not a happy bunny" response. Struggle, struggle. Pet, pet. Struggle, struggle, and NIP.

Yup, I got nipped twice and couldn't finish the rest of his paws, though I quickly checked the back paws and they seemed ok (should be; I just trimmed them a couple of weeks ago, it seems).

I am going to have to get him used to the nail clipping--he really, seriously flips out when I go to touch his paws (which sucks for my tender limbs, because he pinch nips and ouch, it hurts!) I have a sneaking suspicion he wasn't handled very often when he was a baby (or grew to dislike it) because he gets all googly-eyed and stressed whenever I pick him up, and god forbid I touch his paws. I got nipped at the base of my thumb and also on my thigh (good thing I was wearing jeans). Didn't really hurt, but didn't exactly feel good, either. 

And Olive wasn't having much to do with the clippers today, either. I cut maybe two nails trimmed before she flipped herself off her back and foot flicked away in a mighty huff.

Rabbits. You just can't please somebunnies, you know? :biggrin2:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 27, 2011)

So much for second cut hay. My bunnies eat it, but they aren't wild about it like their first cut hay. I find this amusing, since most bunnies _love_ second cut hay, and are equally if not more so enamored with third cut hay. Leave it to my bunnies to prefer the coarser, thicker, seed-head rich first cut hay. 

Not much going on in bun world, other than me scheming up more ways to get Simon through a nail cutting without me getting bitten. Luckily, it's another month or so before I have to worry about that chore again, and I think I'll just take him to the vet, if possible, to have them trimmed. He's otherwise a very gentle rabbit, but something tells me he wasn't handled much when he was a wee one (he's growing. Oh, how he's growing. But I still maintain--wishful thinking though it may be--that he's not a full New Zealand White rabbit, and thus won't get as big as 9-10lbs. Watch me eat those very words when he does reach that weight. )

I wish I had a scale to keep track, but visually, he looks like he's getting bigger--or else he's just getting fatter. He was a little underweight when I first got him, so between the hearty diet of hay, greens and pellets--plus carrots or apples or bananas every once in awhile--and the natural progression of time, he seems to be plumping up nicely. 

They both don't seem any worse for the wear after the unfortunate Mr. Eraser ingestion episode on Thanksgiving Day. Eating, poo'ing, and normal behavior.

All's quiet on the western front. Til next time...


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

HAPPY NOMMING! :biggrin2:







I just think Olive looks so cute in this picture (and Simon looks ever so disapproving of the way she's chewing her strand of hay on his head.)


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

AWH! Too cute!
'Member bloggy friend???

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup, I remember. It's hard to get good pictures of these two--Simon has red eyes that glow when his picture is taken, and Olive has a dark brown face... plus the lighting at my place is horrible, and we're not having long days any more with lots of sunshine... so my pictures turn out blah.

If you're reading this blog (I know you are Jjgoesbounce) please give a shout out and let me know... always interested to hear about other people's bunnies and experiences!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been reading (and enjoying!) your blog. 

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> I've been reading (and enjoying!) your blog.
> 
> Rue


Aww, thank you Rue! I enjoyed your blog, too!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

I'M SHOUTING OUT! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW I LOVE YOUR WRITING AND YOUR PICS AND YOUR BUNNIES AND THAT POOR OLD ERASER!
Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I'M SHOUTING OUT! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW I LOVE YOUR WRITING AND YOUR PICS AND YOUR BUNNIES AND THAT POOR OLD ERASER!
> Jj


Thanks, JJ. Poor Mr. Eraser... we mourn his loss. He had a garbage dumpster burial befitting of a vinyl art eraser gnawed on mercilessly by my avenging house bunnies...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

RIP Eraser. Rest in pieces

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

:biggrin2:

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> RIP Eraser. Rest in pieces
> 
> Jj


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

I know right! Pembrooke has missed your comments on her blog!
She promises more pictures soon!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 28, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> I know right! Pembrooke has missed your comments on her blog!
> She promises more pictures soon!



Yes! Miss Pembrooke needs more photos! Her fans demand them!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah yes but the @[email protected]!!! computer is not letting me crop the photos!:crash:soapbox:crash
But until then enjoy wriiten work of all her antics.
Jj(the awesome)


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 29, 2011)

JjGoesBounce wrote:


> RIP Eraser. Rest in pieces
> 
> Jj



:rofl:

Rue


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

An experiment: my two little stinkers have been free range must of the time I' home. But they're X pe set up in kitchen looks for forelorn and dank, that I thought I'd set it up inmy bedroom. It doesn't take up nearly as much room as I would have though, anbd it's got far more enrichment activities for tghe to tur their noises up at,, like a bag of hay layin on its side to be dug and clawed ad expoded an old pottile of pills filled with marbles, childproofed and set to roll around, a coupel of wister baskets, and their litter boxes. So far, they seem to like either the floor, or their literboxes. Picky, picky, bunnies. 

Anhy way, despite the extra mess on the carpeting, I thought it would be fun to have them in my room over night (they usually sleep in the kitchen). just to see how they s;pend their night. 

Tood bad I've got to get to sleep here pretty soon myself... I'd ove to know what naughty bunnoies scheme at night wheil we sleep.!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a nagging suspicion this might be a short lived experiment. There is hay *eveyr*where &didn't put a sheet down first* to contain the mess. Also, the bunnies suddenly feel at 1230a.m. It's Frloick Time, Whereas I'd best be headed off to bed for an early morning advisor care and still more revision of Death Powerpoint, So Be It. But I like having me, the Jamie Cam, all set up in the same wrooms as the lseep bunnies. Makes me feel less out of town from me when they're down the hall in the kithcne. We'll see how temporary quarters go. IT this works, it would be nice to purchase an actual dinaing table for the kitchen (where the X pen sits now). There's bunnies. And then they're bunnies taking over your life, for crimminy's sake.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

Boy, oh BOY. I have to learn to type when I'm not so tired. Those last posts were *awful*. Bunnies seemed to have enjoyed their closer proximity to mom (I know I did!) in the room... jury's still out as to whether or not I want to go to the trouble of lugging their X pen in from the dining room to the bedroom every single flippin' night, just so I can keep a closer watch on them. As far as I can tell, the pill bottle (child proof) filled with marbles didn't do anything for them (just as well, as I treasure my sleep) but they are not above "dumpster diving" in the hay bag for sweet hay goodies, either. 

I need some suggestions as to how to get them more excited by their environment (Olive playing "sneaky Pete" and trying to getting into my closet doesn't help). I wanted to buy one of those expandable accordian style tunnels but my boyfriend thinks I'm nuts. :whistling

I think they'd have a blast... or else just ignore it and play with the cardboard box it came in. Do others have the cardboard tunnels? Do they just go nuts for them, or what?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a cat tunnel for Pembrooke. It'd be her christmas prezzie. If I get one before you I'll let you know how the tunnelpalooza went...

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

SSlowly but surely, I'm learning photobucket, AKA how to spice up this blog a little bit...







[/URL][/img]


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks! I also know you can get these concrete tubes at Home Depot for cheap, and they like them, too.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, if those collages weren't obnoxious enough, I have another posting... rather dull by comparison. If any one could read my garbled speech (Hey! I could write for captcha!) last night, I let my bunnies stay in my room _in a pen_. 

They did very well, and I didn't wake up once until evil 530a.m. came and I had to succumb to the Getting Up Extra Early to make an appointment with a professor this morning. (Grrrr.... but any way).

Here's a picture of their set up:






It's nothing fancy, but included their waterdish, a bag of hay to dig in, and litterboxes, plus some willow chew toys. Usually they are banished to the kitchen, but I missed having them around, and I think they were happier in the bedroom with me. 

I will miss them today. I have a presentation in one of my classes (dread, dread) with evil Powerpoint issues that aren't working out. Truth be told, I hate giving presentations. Give me a paper and I'm happy as a clam to write it... but I get stage fright something terrible. So wish me luck.

My bunnies, meanwhile, will be living it up in the lap of luxury, as per usual!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

No really?! Lol! Your last line!
Pembrooke demands for you to post on her blog.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm tired today. Doing Powerpoint presentations Is Not My Thing; I get all nervous, even in front of a cohort of folks I know are friendly and understanding. I'd rather write a paper. 

The best part of the day was coming home to the bunnies. I'm still hoping to invest in a good quality camera (that, or figure out the one I have) so I can take some really good pictures that capture their true essence, but for now, words will have to do. And the dolled-up photobucket collages :rollseyes; can't forget about those.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

Well feel bettter! (notice three t's to speed up your speedy recovery)

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 29, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Well feel bettter! (notice three t's to speed up your speedy recovery)
> 
> Jj



Thanks, Jj. I don't feel sick, although I'm not going to put it past my boyfriend to give me the illness he has... I hope I don't succumb. That would truly be crappy.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 29, 2011)

URGAL! You are on your fith page already!
Maybe you'll feel better by reading my blog and posting a comment....
you know just a suggestion....
that you really should take...
there are no defiled eraser pics...
just a cute bunny...
and her lovable owner...
you should check it out...
there's a heated discussion on hazelnuts...
you know...
maybe now....


Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Nov 30, 2011)

I am writing this on a bus-- so not the place I usually like to write. In fact, even on a smartphone, texting drives me nuts. But, I've got a long, boring busride and so should spend the time blogging about my bunnies. I don't know why I'm so obsessed with my bunnies lately. Maybe because they give me a sense of peace and joy I wouldn't ordinarily have. They are both a constant source of amusement as well as sometimes frustration as I tend to over analyze their motivations. Bunnies chew wicker furniture because it's fun, not because they're plotting world domination. Well, scratch that: I think many bunnies dream of dominating the world, and they certainly have carved out a spot in my heart for such adorable, mischievous and ultimately resilient little critters. 

I hate shutting my bunnies away in the kitchen at night, so I've taken to dragging their pen in my room and having them frolick at night. I'm surprised they haven't woken me up yet. But it's such a pain to drag that x pen into my bedroom at night, and the hay gets all over the carpet... As if it doesn't in other areas of the house, but I digress. 

I am glad I got Olive a friend. Next quarter will be rather busier, I'm afraid, and while I miss them when I'm at school, it feels pod to know they have each other.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 30, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 1, 2011)

And now, as I spiral ever more out-of-control with grandiose plans I can never hope to achieve, there is this thing: The photobug has bitten me. I'm trying to get some understanding of what my PowerShot A540 Canon does for me by playing around with some of the settings, and here are some of the results:. Olive and Simon were the unwilling participants.







This is what my woefully inept knowledge of the point and shoot features on my A5440 Canon PowerShot plus some fancy-dancy photobucket graphics can do for me--and you too, if you so choose to teach-yourself-a-hamfisted-version-of-beginner-photography . Yeah, the graphics are nice-- nothing crazy, but I feel like the framing and graphics livened up some pretty dull shots. Or else I've just been distracted by all the shiny pretty things in the pictures... 

And now back to my regularly scheduled slack time about figuring out which new camera to buy... So very many decisions!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 1, 2011)

And from the newlyweds:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful! New pics are up on my blog!
Now we need a happy holidays love Simon!
Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

Simon disapproves.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

Slurp.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

I love love love Simon disapproving!
Looks like you're getting coal in your stocking.

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

I am such a n00b to photography, I can't believe I splurged and got this camera: Nikon 3100. I mean, what was I thinking, right? I'm really more of a point-and-shoot kinda girl, considering I know squat about photography (I'm slowly learning, though, by reading up on it) and my pictures always end up being kinda, well... blah.

It's funny, because I've been a knitter for years, and with no formal training, seem to come up with the most wonderful (if I do say so myself), eye catching, eye-pleasing arrangements of color whenever I create a blanket (lately of the mitered square flavor, for those of you who knit).

But photography? I can't frame a shot to save my life, and I really can't believe I bought a camera that's so darn intimidating (actually, it's not that bad; I just have to figure out what all the numbers mean and when to use them). A class would be helpful, but I just don't have the time or resources (ironically, because I bought a camera).

For example, I took about 100 pictures (or more) this afternoon of Olive and Simon, and this was the best shot I came up with.






Olive, eating hay. Big deal, right? Her lips aren't even doing that adorable thing bunny lips do when they're avidly chewing on a stem of hay. She looks blankly wary and a little annoyed. It is not even a good photo. 

How in heck do people get such wonderful shots of their bunnies? Ah, the mysteries of blogging about bunnies...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 2, 2011)

Well if you like my photos (which I doubt) I'm willing to help you with your "point and shoot" technique.
I'm a point and shoot girl but if I do say so myself the pictures come out rather well!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

Why, hello there, handsome!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

[/img]





Action shot of Olive! (Was cropped properly; no idea why it's not showing up as cropped).


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 2, 2011)

Bunny kisses.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 3, 2011)

Aw! Very cute!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I've had my camera (Nikon D3100) for a few days and we've finally got some nice weather, so what to do the bunnies do? Hide under the couch or the hearth ledge, of course, where it's impossible to get good photographs of them). Living in the PacNW, the days are quite short here as we approach the winter equinox (yay!) it's just impossible to get good shots at night, in low lighting... which is when my bunnies like to come out and play. During the day, they just... hide away. 






Simon looking grumpy (and, I swear I'm cropping the photos in photobucket--and sometimes they show up cropped, and other times, not so much... can't figure out why).

NB: he was grumpy because _I_ was grumpy. Digging under the couch is a big _no-no_ around here. Actually, I hate the carpet, but I rent, so I must take care of the carpet. He doesn't actually shred the carpet, but it's a lousy habit he's gotten himself into. I had to break out the water spray bottle... which deterred him (until next time).

Evidence of his misbehavior:






And photographic proof bunnies have a distinct way of saying, "Go away, you bug me!"






The more mellow side of Simon:





And a pretty picture of Olive:





Yes, this one was cropped on photobucket, too. No idea why it doesn't show up as cropped on this BB... or maybe it will once it publishes? I don't know. I'm so behind the technological times. 

Olive exploring:






Sniff, sniff:






Just a cute little shot of the (sometimes) sweet lil' gal:






What Olive thinks of photography skills (and I think so, too):






I have to say, even though I know _squat_ about photography, I'm enjoying using my Nikon 3100 and only wish I had better photography skills and knowledge. How _do_ people get such wonderful shots of their bunnies? I've taken literally hundreds in the last few days, and only a few are _barely_ bloggable. It's sad, really. I have the fanciest camera I've ever owned, and still, my shots seem so _blah_.

I will say that despite my lack of mad photography skillz, the camera does a wonderful job despite my ineptitude. For example, the orange highlights on Olive's neck actually photograph quite well... before she just kind of looked like a brown blob... especially her face. It really captures her face well, too... so much more expression. 

I really should be doing homework... one week of the quarter left and I'm distracting myself/ignoring work by photographing the bunnies. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome pictures! It doesn't matter the quality of your photo's just the heart and soul of what's inside them!
P.S. could you please please please read the latest entry in my blog! I need to know what you think so I can edit it if needed!
You write wonderfully and I just wanna write like that!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

A pouty-looking Olive:






And both of them in chicken position, loafing:






Simon's eye looks funky (weepy) because I squirted him with the water gun a few times this morning for digging under the couch. I'm hoping he gets the message that digging = "Yuck, I get sprayed with water," and thus quits his annoying behavior. 

Meanwhile, I'm trying to figure out Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 (I know, it's an older version, but a friend gave it to me when it was, you know, _current_, and I've just now felt like I wanted to play around with it. Except for the fact that Mighty Photoshop is not to be toyed with, and apparently people like me (read: without any Photoshop experience) need to take lessons in the darned thing in order to do anything with it.) 

Ah well, anything to put off school work...


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

I've got Adobe Elements 5.0

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

How do you like it? I can't seem to figure out Adobe Photoshop Elements 8 for the life of me. I know it's supposed to be intuitive but... it ain't. :biggrin2:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Because I am in Insane Procrastination Mode, here are more photos of the bunnies with my Nikon D3100 (which I don't know how to use properly, yet still makes my bunnies look pretty darn good). I love how the orange highlights come out on Olive's fur, giving her more dimension than just a greyish brown. 

"Aren't I cute?"







Olive, sampling the knee of my pants:







My baby bunneh, who's not so much a baby anymore:






I was trying to get her to stick out her tongue at me, but no such luck:






"Cleaning off my toesies, momma! It's bunny yoga!":






Simon, observing it all:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunny whispers, "I love you!"


Olive's just washing her face in this one, but she looks like she's totally stressed out, to anthropomorphize:






Oh what the heck, one more: I think they look like little bunny speed bumps:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Simon mildly disapproves:






Simon quite definitely disapproves:






But grants his special lady a kiss any way:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Aw very gorgeous!
Try looking online for walkthroughs to your photoshop!
I find 5.0 works wonderfully for me! I can give you a walkthrough if you like! Just shoot me a pm!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Jj; I think I'm figuring it out. I'm also figuring out that with the kind of camera I have, I rarely have the need to "fix" the pictures other than some cropping.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

Wonderful! Olive is imply gorgeous and well you know what I think about Simon!
:swoon:

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

More Bunny Tongue!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Stately Simon: 







Sleepy Simon:







A Adventure Simon.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Help! I'm in jail!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Film Noir bunnies.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Mellow Simon:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah very nice!


Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

I finally (after just a few days) swapped out my D3100... for another D3100. I wasn't happy with the battery life, or rather, the battery level indicator bar. After about half an hour to an hour of playing around with the photo settings and snapping pictures, the indicator always shows one bar. Then I can still play around with it for quite awhile, but... it seems to me the life indicator on the battery should indicate that, not automatically suck the battery down to one bar and then mysteriously leave one hanging as to when her next picture may be the last. 

In order to swap out the camera, I had to go a further 9 miles out of my way to another chain retail store that had my Nikon D3100 in stock... bummer, especially since I spaced on my way back and got caught in terrifically bad morning traffic because I missed my own exit. SPACE CADET. 

But, any way, now I'm hopefully gonna be happier with this camera. The battery is charging now, and in the meantime, I'm dreaming of all the cute pictures I'll take with it. Not that many posted on this blog qualify as "cute". Maybe "passable," but not the heart-meltingly adorable pics I've seen on other blogs. Aside from having zip, nada, no formal photography training, I'm just not that gifted with photo-taking. And bunnies are particularly difficult subjects, what with their zippy movements and generally inability to hold still longer than a nanosecond. And _they hate flash_, which is a given reality in my world these days, with mostly overcast days and not much daylight to begin with. So I get pictures of head lowered, blinking bunnies (and often, The Royal Bunny Bum) for my efforts. 

Ah well, one of these days, I'll get the hang out of it..


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Ah yes. Rabbits never hold still! They have a very thought filled mind! The Royal Bunny Bum is a must with Pembrooke or even the heartfelt "Get away from me" Thump. Ah yes the rewards for cleaning them, feeding them, loving them, cleaning their litterbox. 

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Because "I Have Better Things To Be Doing, But Can't Be Bothered," you, gentle reader, get to benefit. Well, you get photos, any ways, of the dynamic duo.

Stretch monkey!






In-Synch Grooming:






Yuck!






What are you lookin' at?





"I'm sticking close. He might have part of that grape mommy just gave us..."





"Seriously, where is the grape?!"


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Simon, dinking aorund:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cute!

Jj
(I post too much on your blog)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Very cute!
> 
> Jj
> (I post too much on your blog)


I blog too much on my blog... I seriously have other things to be doing. :shock:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 5, 2011)

Well how about instead of blogging you read another's blog. Perhaps one called P/P Pembrooke?

Jj
(Who needs to stop posting, this wasn't a post it was a political draw-in or advertisement)


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

The closest shot I've gotten to Simon stretching and yawning:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 7, 2011)

I've really, truly gone off the deep end. Buying more equipment for an already pricey (for me) camera I barely know how to use. But I'm convinced, in an All-American, hamfisted way, that by god, if I just buy enough stuff/gadgetry, I can make the darn thing work. 

In particular, I bought several lenses (two) and an external flash. Because, yeah, I really need to be spending my money on my camera. 

Here's what I bought: The Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S Nikkor Lens and the 
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens. Oh, and the SB 400 external flash, which I won't link, because I'm being incredibly lazy and it's not that hard to just google it or look it up on Amazon.

I figure if I play around with the camera enough over winter break (when I really should be racking up a bibliography for an independent study project that involves quite a bit of tough reading--frankly I don't know why I do this to myself) I'll miraculously have figured out enough to take good bunny photos, and maybe even some human subjects as well.

While I was playing with the camera this morning, I got this lovely shot. I say it's "lovely" because it shows how nice my SO can be when he's petting the bunnies (he's partial to Simon, probably because he's a boy ).






Notice how little Simon looks in the picture... obviously, my mad photography skilz.... well, just _aren't_ up to par. But any way, I think it's weird he looks so small in this photograph, because while he's not the monster bunny we were promised, he's at least a good four pounds (and all of it nice--except for the bit where he nips when I try to trim his nails :confused2. 

And now, for some Olive action. I call this shot doing her "sneaky Pete" routine. She likes to tip toe around the X pen, all pseudo-stealth. I find it very amusing. Here she is deciding whether or not to make a break for it:







And that, dear friends, is all I have to say for right now. Not much to go on, I realize, but it's the end of the quarter, I'm feeling lousy from lack of sleep, and somehow, there's still two more days to jump through hoops before final papers are due. 

Bah. I just want to sit and take pictures of my bunnies (and learn how to use my camera properly).


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 7, 2011)

So, instead of preparing for class (which I need to do in a dire way) I've been... you guessed it, photographing my bunnies. There's nothing that says "procrastination" like obsessively photographing your bunnies, let me tell you now. 

I think this is a particularly nice photograph of Simon--his eye color is pretty true in this shot, and he's lost that "Robo-bunny" look. This is also pretty typical of Simon's "look"--vaguely worried. Or maybe he's just wondering what the crazy lady behind the camera is gonna do next (answer: shoot another picture!).






And a funny one of Olive:





I'm no great shakes at the camera yet, but luckily, it's so smart, I can take several hundred photographs of pure crud and come up with maybe half a dozen worthwhile shots.

Olive, "listening":






And now I must either go shoot more photos, or do actual work. One more day left to the academic quarter... it feels like _forever_.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 9, 2011)

Double disapproval.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh VERY cute!

Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 12, 2011)

I was playing around today with my new prime lenses (AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G and AF-S DX Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 and SB-400 flash) and came up with a decent photograph of Simon, In Which He Looks Majestic (and no red-eye! Gotta love that external flash!)






And because I can't have one without the other, here's one of Olive:






And a rather darker one of the two bunnies:






In other news, I've finished my academic quarter and other than a meeting with a prof, I'm free until January. Well, kinda free, any ways.

So, I did a walk about on campus and around my neighborhood with my new camera and took lots of pictures. Fun!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, so I'm going for the "Awwwww! Olive!" factor here. Shameless Olive plug. Doesn't she look diminutive and baby-like in this photo? It's very sweet, I think.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

"Mommy, let me out of jail, pwease."


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

Sleepy buns:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG you have the cutest bunnies:big kiss:. You get such great pictures of them and excellemt captions.

I have a fairly nice camera i bought last Xmas, geez i"m useless when it comes to using different settings.

Keep those pictures coming.

Susan


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG you have the cutest bunnies:big kiss:. You get such great pictures of them and excellemt captions.
> 
> I have a fairly nice camera i bought last Xmas, geez i"m useless when it comes to using different settings.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Susan! What kind of camera do you have? I bought a Nikon D3100 with 18-55mm kit lens, plus a couple primes (35mm and 50mm). I also bought an external flash--just the SB 400; nothing fancy since I'd already spent an arm and a leg and then some on the camera itself. 

I am brand new to photography (other than point and shoots and the oldie-but-goodie film cameras of yesteryear) and had _no idea_ consumer-level cameras could be so spendy! I actually like to go for walks and take pictures, too, but I feel terribly conspicuous and sometimes worry a bit about my safety when I have the equivalent of a paycheck (or two--gulp!) slung around my neck . Also, the weather tends to be rather rainy in the Pac NW where I live, so not so great for taking photographs outdoors (and it's been rather cold to boot). 

I'm sure this is a no-brainer, but if you have time, doing a websearch on your camera will bring up loads of info--I've read a lot and have seen lots of stuff on youtube re: basic photography/image composition, but I find my brain doesn't quite work the way it needs to in order to understand the "nuts and bolts"--I just like to point and shoot! As a result _many_, _many_ bunny photos never make it to the blog . (I find if I need help--which I often do--I ask on the photophiles camera corner forum, and get bucket loads of help there when I ask--such a friendly forum.) 

Any way, glad you like my bunny photos! I'm on holiday for a few weeks so I'll be able to continue to "shoot my bunnies" . Well, photographically-speaking, any ways.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

"What, Ma, do I have to?"






And below: Bottoms up! aka "'S'cuse me, I gots to use the litterpan!"






Check out that fluffy bunny tail (and forgive the dirty feetsies)!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

Photobooth bunnies:






Bunny Gumby? Go-go gadget rabbit? I dunno, but it's hilarious.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

DEAD BUNNY FLOP!! (Olive rarely does this, and this is as close up as I could get with my 35mm prime lens on my D3100 _without_ having her startle and wake up, so sorry for the lousy picture--but you get the general idea! )


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 13, 2011)

Zen bunnies. (And Zen me. I have _waaaaaaaay_ too much time on my hands right now).


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh! SOOOOOOO cute! I just love your blog!
Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 14, 2011)

*JjGoesBounce wrote: *


> Oh! SOOOOOOO cute! I just love your blog!
> Jj


Thank you Jj! Very sweet of you to say that.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 14, 2011)

Holiday fun with a paper bag, bunny magic style:

"What, mommy... shouldn't I be nibbling on your scarf? That's what you left it on the floor for, right?"







"Look, I found hay here, too!"






(Don't know how he found hay there, honestly).

Olive does a drive by:






And lo, she stops to investigate:






(Ok, so I cheated, there's hay in the bag. So sue me. ).


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 14, 2011)

Bunny Hay Day! 

"What, mommy?" <<Sniff>>.






I just find this next one hilarious. It's Olive, stuffing her face with hay. I mean, how many more strands of hay can she eat at once, for cricket's sake?:






"Yes, momma? Shouldn't we be eating hay? We could chew on your toesies instead, if you like."






Olive with a more respectable amount of hay in her mouth:






Inspector bunnies:


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 14, 2011)

I couldn't resist another couple of photographs of Olive.






And a typical shot of her with hay in her mouth:






Such a pretty bun-bun!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 14, 2011)

"Yes?"






Two-stepping Simon:






Handsome, if ever so slightly disapproving:


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Jj


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 15, 2011)

Ack! As I was reading MikeScone's reply to my "lens dream" dilemma, my bunny was taking a bite out... my power cord for my computer. WONDERFUL. Not. At least he didn't snip it in two, but, grrrrrr.... my fault--it's the one cord in the house that isn't bunny proof, because I use it for Bunny is back in his X pen for the night, and I am off to the Mac store tomorrow to buy yet another power cord. When will I ever learn? 

Oh well. I tried out my 50mm lens and I think I like it better than my 35mm lens, actually, but it's... huge. The hood makes it look even bigger. 

These are some action shots I got of the bunnies tonight: 






And binky Simon (as opposed to bad Simon, with a tummy now full of rubberized plastic--aka MY POWER CORD):






And Olive, posing pretty:






And shy Simon:






Good thing they're cute, as it makes it hard to be mad at them for more than a nanosecond.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a very late "Happy New Year!" from Simon and Olive, as depicted below!











All together now:






Happy Monday!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Feb 1, 2012)

Suffice it to say... it's been awhile since I've updated this blog, posted to RO, or generally done any bunny picture taking... something I remedied this afternoon (instead of doing my homework, but that's another story for another day). 

I won't say how many pictures I took to get some "cute" shots... but, well, let's just say it took the entire evening for my bunnies and camera to have a "meeting of the minds." Bunnies, of course, kept doing very cute things, but auto-focus in my camera would. not. cooperate. Bunnies are tricky to photograph, and I missed some excellent shots, but never fear, I did get a few "goodies," so I thought I'd share ;-). 

Here's the lovely duo:






And Olive grooming Simon like the sweet bunny she is:







All's well in Bunny Land. The "kids" are sweet as pie, though both are quite cheeky and have an independent streak--mama doesn't get any cuddle time, but Olive (the lop ear) does occasionally groom me,so I feel rather honored when she deigns to do so. 

Both are shedding, and while I thought this was going to put us into constant vacuum mode, my deshedding grooming tool has worked nicely, and both are excellent about eating hay, so minimal worries there. 

Funnily enough, Simon, who had much coarser fur than Olive, seems to be shedding all of that old "icky" coat... it remains to be seen if it's just the undercoat I'm feeling now (which is very soft, though not quite as soft as Olive's fur) or if he'll really grow a softer coat of fur. I'd like to think with his excellent diet and some TLC, he'd have a softer coat, but who knows? 

Both of them, after snubbing KM's second cut timothy hay, seem to have taken to it, which is good, because I bought a fifty pound box of the stuff... then thought they didn't like it, but they seem to be just as happy with that as they were the first cut hay (from Bunny Bytes--no affiliation with either, just citing sources). 

I actually prefer they have the first cut hay, as I think it's better for their digestive system, but I'm glad to see they aren't so finicky about their hay as first I thought. Another box of first cut hay awaits them after they're through with the second cut hay.

Well, that was much ado about nothing. Hope you enjoyed the photos! There's more where that came from, but I doubt anybody needs seventy photos of Olive grooming Simon ;-).


----------



## piperknitsRN (Feb 5, 2012)

Youtube of "Olive vs. Carrot"


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that video of Olive. Definitely got some strong back legs and back, standing up for that carrot. Good exercise and a healthy treat. 

What a beautiful girl. 

K


----------



## piperknitsRN (Feb 6, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Thanks for sharing that video of Olive. Definitely got some strong back legs and back, standing up for that carrot. Good exercise and a healthy treat.
> 
> What a beautiful girl.
> 
> K


Thank you!


----------



## piperknitsRN (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my! It's been quite a long while since I've blogged, but I hope to remedy that with some long-over due pictures.

Olive and Simon had a spat this morning. Olive was the instigator, I think. She was nipping Simon in the bum, chasing him, and (how unladylike) mounting him. I separated them for awhile, then put her back in the X pen with Simon, and she mounted him again (ahem, again, how unladylike!) and he finally got fed up with her and nipped her, but since then, they've been ok, and Olive's been grooming Simon. 

Weird buns.

Any way. As promised, the pictures!

Olive, who appears to be saying, "Lady, if you point that camera in my face one more time, I'll rip your face off."

[





Lounging:






Simon looking sultry, with Olive grooming his ear for good measure.






Olive conked out:






Olive, foraging in my closet:






Olive giving reluctant Simon some bunny snorgles:






Olive, looking very disapproving of my bunny-proofing failures (yes, that's a computer wire):






As close as I've gotten to the elusive bunny yawn. Simon, mid "Rawwr!":





Peeved Simon:





Another verrrrrry unladylike pose:






Last, but not least: my handsome boy:






That's it for now. Hope you enjoyed the (brief) update and pictures!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 11, 2012)

Love all the pics! Glad to see all is well. 

lol, Olive is so sweet. I get that look too when I bring out the camera. It's a "not again" look. lol

K


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw that you put your buns up in the Rescue Me section?
How's it going...
Hope all is well!
Jj


----------

